# Posting Location



## zander1976 (14 Nov 2011)

Hello Everybody, 

I am in the process of applying for a position in Comms Research or CIST depending. Are all the Comms Research positions in Kingston? My soon to be wife has kids from a former marriage and we would like to stay within driving distance for joint custody . Anywhere in Atlantic Canada would be fine (except maybe NFLd). Do I have any control over were my wife lives, they can send me anywhere but the wife is a different story.  Is my only option to join the reserves until the kids are old enough?

Thanks,


----------



## aesop081 (14 Nov 2011)

zander1976 said:
			
		

> Are all the Comms Research positions in Kingston?



No.


----------



## jasonf6 (14 Nov 2011)

zander1976 said:
			
		

> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I am in the process of applying for a position in Comms Research or CIST depending. Are all the Comms Research positions in Kingston? My soon to be wife has kids from a former marriage and we would like to stay within driving distance for joint custody . Anywhere in Atlantic Canada would be fine (except maybe NFLd). Do I have any control over were my wife lives, they can send me anywhere but the wife is a different story.  Is my only option to join the reserves until the kids are old enough?
> 
> Thanks,



As noted somewhere in either the trade information on the forces.ca website, or in the video, Communications Research Operators are primarily, if not exclusively, posted to CFS Leitrim.  This is not a secret so I highly doubt I'm breaking security regs of any kind.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Nov 2011)

jasonf6 said:
			
		

> are primarily, *if not exclusively*, posted to CFS Leitrim.



291'ers are not exclusively posted to CFS Leitrim.


----------



## jasonf6 (14 Nov 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> 291'ers are not exclusively posted to CFS Leitrim.



That's why I didn't just say "are posted exclusively".  But as I understand it that is where most of them end up, at least initially.  Where else can they go other than Leitrim and Kingston?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2011)

Gander comes to mind.

Cancel that.  Apparently it's been remoted to Leitrim.


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Nov 2011)

According to the Career Manager Site, there are 710 positions for Comm Rsch.  Over 60% are in Ottawa (all areas) and about 25% in Kingston.


----------



## medicineman (14 Nov 2011)

jasonf6 said:
			
		

> That's why I didn't just say "are posted exclusively".  But as I understand it that is where most of them end up, at least initially.  Where else can they go other than Leitrim and Kingston?



There are a few spots in the US IIRC as well, and other places where electronic spooks would be considered an asset.

MM


----------



## aesop081 (14 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There are a few spots in the US IIRC as well, and other places where electronic spooks would be considered an asset.
> 
> MM



I know of at least one two the US who teach / handle stuff for students going there for the 3810 course.


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Nov 2011)

There are a few in Washington and in Ft Meade.  Again, according to the CM site, there are about 50 positions outside of Canada


----------



## zander1976 (14 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the info. So nothing in atlantic canada.. hmm  >


----------



## aesop081 (14 Nov 2011)

zander1976 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. So nothing in atlantic canada.. hmm  >



You are going to have to learn to manage your expectations. Geographic stability is not a key feature of military service. If only one specific location fits how you need your life to be, regular force service may not be your best option.


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Nov 2011)

zander1976 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. So nothing in atlantic canada.. hmm  >



Yes there are some down east as well.  Mostly abord ship.


----------



## Pusser (14 Nov 2011)

There are some on west coast ships as well.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Nov 2011)

Shipboard postings are hard to come by, and 291ers typically don't get them until they're at least QL5 qualified. There's only a handful at each coast.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Nov 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Yes there are some down east as well.  Mostly abord ship.



The 280s usually embark a team when deployed. Once in awhile they may be posted on a frigate.


----------

